# What's with all the hCG?



## Arnold (May 26, 2010)

*What's with all the hCG?*
_by Matt Cahill_ 







In the last year we have seen two significant positive tests in  professional athletics for hCG (human chorionic gonadotrophin). Although  most people assume that the players were coming off a steroid cycle and  had used hCG as way to jump start their own testosterone production.  Not a bad assumption - but if you were to scrutinize these tests a  little further (as well as have experience in this area, as I do), then  another possible (and more likely) reason emerges as to why both Manny  Ramirez and Brian Cushing tested positive.






HCG -  Human Chorionic Gonadatropin

 HCG looks exactly like HGH (human growth hormone) and the inexpensive  former is often a substituted for the highly expensive latter,





HGH- Human Growth Hormone

 by unscrupulous steroid dealers looking to maximize their profits.  Because HCG is cheap while HGH is expensive, and they look virtually  identical, it’s easy understand why it would make sense to pass one off  for the other. This happens all the time on the black market. They both  need to be reconstituted by sterile water, they both come in similarly  sized bottles, and they both have a fine white powder (the hormone) at  the bottom. Except for the price ($20 versus $200) and the label, they  look identical. Switch a label and you’ve just made an additional 900%  profit on the transaction.

 Currently the NFL and MLB don’t test for HGH. Its a free for all  until a validated test is approved for use in both leagues (ie. could  take years). Players can use HGH at will - and in my opinion probably  have been for a few years now. With all of the steroid testing going on  it makes a lot more sense for people who get paid tens of millions, if  not hundreds of millions, of dollars to use whatever they can to improve  their performance and recovery.

 It’s possible that Brian or Manny could have gone to their steroid  dealer to get HGH and gotten hCG instead. Then they tested positive for a  substance that no tested athlete in their right mind would be using.






If you think it all the way through you realize there is something  missing from all this. These guys didn’t test positive for steroids… any  steroids - and that’s the real red flag. So let’s assume they had the  connections to get whatever the current undetectable steroid is, we know  they have the money for it and we know they have the need. After going  through all that trouble they thought it would be a good idea to come  off the undetectable steroid (which no one knows they are using) and go  on the easily detectable hCG. No one would do this unless they are  trying to get caught. Of course, this is all speculative on my part,  but….

 Whats more likely? Get new designer steroids to use so that it can’t  be detected and then follow those up with an easily detected substance  OR they buy HGH because it cant be tested for but end up getting screwed  by their dealer because he sold them some bunk HGH - a substance which  professional athlete’s can easily afford, can easily acquire and isn’t  tested for.


----------



## heavyiron (May 26, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## ZECH (May 26, 2010)

Where did you find this Rob? I didnt know Matt was writing articles?


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Where did you find this Rob? I didnt know Matt was writing articles?



yup he is, I get many from here: http://www.steroidtimes.com


----------



## toothache (May 26, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2010)

Sometimes these guys getting taken for rides is what gets them testing dirty. Sucks that GH is really only expensive here in the states, where you get robbed by the drug companies. If you need medication and you aren't insured, I hope you have a fat wallet.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2010)

haha, you'd think these guys would have a reliable source, or even test a batch to ensure legitimacy!


----------



## Pirate! (May 26, 2010)

I think he's right. They meant to get gH. I'm sure they paid gH price, too.


----------



## all4show (May 27, 2010)

My Guesses:
1. I think that the HCG could be masking the steroids.  So if they know they are going to test positive, I think they take a shot of that to ensure they do not get caught for steroids.  
2.  They most likely only take water based steroids.  They flush the system quick as far as testing goes.  Maybe the HCG hangs on longer?
3.  Also consider the rules for getting caught.  The testing rules are different for sports than for the Olympics. You can test positive and then the only thing that happens is you need to test again in 4 weeks.  I am sure you are administering your own test the second time prior to the second test.  If you know you are going to be positive maybe you take a shot of HCG and mask it.  Much better in the public's eye, than getting caught for steroids.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 27, 2010)

Could be they thought they were taking HGH, but got HCG. But being at that level you woul think they have better connections. I have tested 5 GH's now an all of them have been 191aa HGH. Just all under dosed but one, and only one severely. They muxt have shitty connects, LOL.


----------



## all4show (May 27, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Could be they thought they were taking HGH, but got HCG. But being at that level you woul think they have better connections. I have tested 5 GH's now an all of them have been 191aa HGH. Just all under dosed but one, and only one severely. They muxt have shitty connects, LOL.



How do you test that stuff?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 27, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Could be they thought they were taking HGH, but got HCG. But being at that level you woul think they have better connections. I have tested 5 GH's now an all of them have been 191aa HGH. Just all under dosed but one, and only one severely. They muxt have shitty connects, LOL.


 As you well know tho brother moneys not everything to everyone


----------

